
Leaked Google employee's email reveals effort to boost Latino vote - jarsin
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2018/09/11/leaked-google-employees-emails-reveal-effort-to-boost-latino-vote-surprise-that-some-voted-for-trump.html
======
manfredo
I'm interested in what is meant by "We pushed to get out the Latino vote with
our features, our partners, and our voices." I noticed a lot of Google
products telling to register and vote, and I am a young person living in a
liberal area (and not to mention, Hispanic). Were these election notifications
nation-wide or targeted? I think it would be sketchy - though not quite
scandalous - if they targeted certain demographics.

------
mgiannopoulos
This doesn’t seem like a serious story. Google helped some campaigns that non-
partisanly ask people to participate in elections? So what?

~~~
tropo
It looks like Google had rules to officially be non-partisan, but many
employees were making race-based assumptions in an attempt to be partisan
while appearing to follow the rules. (they would assume Hispanic==Democrat,
then promote accordingly) Afterward, race-based assumptions are made about the
feelings of other Google employees.

So we have partisan behavior using the might of Google, race-based assumptions
about voters, and race-based assumptions about coworkers.

------
sgnelson
That's horrible! Can you imagine what type of an impact a major international
conglomeration with clear political biases could have on the outcome of an
election?

Thank god Fox News is making us aware of these types of shenanigans!

~~~
stcredzero
Fox News is pretty obvious about their biases, despite their calling their
viewpoint, "fair and balanced." People might disagree with the interpretation,
but they're not engaging in any kind of stealthy manipulation. As advertised
from their origins, however, Google is supposed to be a series of impartial
tools for organizing the world's information.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
To you and me it might “pretty obvious”. It’s viewers are a different case.
They really think there was a liberal conspiracy at Google to vote Hillary.

------
HillaryBriss
The leaked email claims that 29% of Latino voters supported Trump. That's the
highest figure I've seen quoted for that demographic. (Until now, I'd seen
estimates only go as high as 27%).

I have no idea how accurate that is.

